# Does my fiance still find me attractive?



## soprivate (Apr 10, 2012)

I have two kids, one of which I just had back in December. I seem to be having a hard time getting off my baby weight. I gained a lot of weight this time, and I am bigger than I have ever been. Does my fiance still find me sexy? He says that it doesn't matter to him, but I can't help but think that he is sparing my feelings. I am telling you, it isn't for lack of trying, I just can't seem to do it......Is he lying? Can men still find a woman with weight on her sexy?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Lots of people find overweight people attractive. There's websites, porn, whatever you like on that. 

As far as whether your partner finds you attractive, only he can answer that...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

are you unhappy about your weight? I understand that you care what he thinks, but being happy and confident in yourself is sexy and if you don't feel it then it will show


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes he can still find you sexy. Would he prefer you with less weight, very possibly... but men I think are a lot less critical of their wives then most women I've met seem to be of themselves. Not that I don't appreciate it why my wife looks her best, it's just that I love her no matter what. I want to be with her so very much, even when she's not looking her best.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

still found my wife sexy with the extra cushion post baby


and she did lose the weight really slowly over 3 years, in fact she's thinner than ever 

eat healthy, exercise, it'll happen


----------



## rundown (Mar 21, 2012)

My wife held onto about 40lbs extra after or son was born. She just recently lost it after a few years. It didn't make a single bit of differnce, I still thought she was sexy as hell.


----------

